
Bug 340604: Implement IE's window.external.IsSearchProviderInstalled (Always False) - epi0Bauqu
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340604
======
epi0Bauqu
Will this ever get fixed? I find it really ridiculous that is just returns
false all the time. I just voted for it.

